# Where Are You From?"& What Do You Do?"



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

*What areas do you hail from???*​
North East-1 (ME, NH, VT, MA, RI, CT, NY)477.37%North East-2 (PA, NJ, DE, MD, DC)619.56%East-1 (MI, IN, OH, KY, WV, VA)10616.61%East-2 (TN, NC, SC, MS, AL, GA, FL)9715.20%Central-1 (ND, SD, NE, KS, OK, TX)6510.19%Central-2 (MN, IA, WI, IL, MO, AR, LA)7812.23%Mid-West (ID, NV, AZ, NM, UT, CO, WY, MT)264.08%Pacific West (WA, OR, CA)9815.36%Alaska111.72%Hawaii00.00%Canada-Eastern284.39%Canada-Western213.29%Other Country00.00%


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have been wondering where most of the Outbacker people are from, and what you do for a living.

This is only voluntary, don't feel pressured to reply if you don't want to.

Thanks for the input. sunny


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Northern Nevada here.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Connecticut here.

Tim

And the second answer, I am a career firefighter, and my wife Clare is an elementary school reading teacher.


----------



## gotgod (Jan 28, 2004)

South West Virginia here! I know there is a outbacker in Galax, VA however not sure if their on this site. Me and my best friend both have outbacks and live in Fort Chiswell, Va!!


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Southern New Jersey


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey...how come MARS isn't one of the choices?


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

We hail South Carolina as home!!!we are just getting good started into going places with our 23rs and travel approximately once a month--long weekend . Amlooking forward to meeting other owners as we travel See ya Mike action


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Massachusetts here


----------



## 5girlsAk (Jun 1, 2004)

Anchorage, Alaska here

Work for a large Alaskan Communication Co.


----------



## erreich (Jun 9, 2004)

Bartlesville, Oklahoma here!!


----------



## Bopper (Feb 2, 2004)

Greetings:

Dartmouth, Nova Scotia, Canada

Bopper

2002 23FBS 
2002 Ford Explorer
2 Adults and 2 very spoiled Cocker Spaniels


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Northern Illinois, Aircraft Maintenance Technician & Xray Technician


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

Alaska

Air Force ... AWACS


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Independent Computer Consultant


----------



## mitch4166 (Mar 5, 2004)

Central Minnesota
I work for a Ford dealer as a parts counterman (19 yrs.)


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

SE Minnesota along the Mississippi River.

I work for TRW Automotive. Supplier of Interior Climate Controls to the Auto industry.

I am also a Firefighter with the Goodview Fire Rescue Department.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

sunny southern California sunny


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

TEXAS !!! Just north of Fort Worth and Dallas. Would have chimed in sooner, but I,ve been busy getting the Outback all set for our week and a half outing coming up this weekend.


----------



## Aquaduct (May 30, 2004)

Northern Virginia in the Shenandoah Valley about 70 miles west of DC.

I'm a development engineer for the powertrain division of a large heavy duty truck maunfacturer (I design diesel engines).


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Illinois.

Senior Reactor Operator at a Nuclear Power Plant.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> (I design diesel engines).


COOOOOOL!

Cat, Cummings, Mack or Detroit?


----------



## Aquaduct (May 30, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > (I design diesel engines).
> 
> 
> COOOOOOL!
> ...


Mack, and our parent, Volvo.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The FD I work for has two Mack CF/Pierce Pumpers (and '87, and an '88) The remainder of the fleet has a variety of Detroits. Love those Macks though. Just wish the rest of the trucks were still is as good a shape as the engines.

The '88 is supposedly one of first 4 door pumpers that Mack made.

Tim


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

from georgia here.... 
now where are the other southerners from....


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Southern Indiana (20 miles north of Louisville, Kentucky)
PAID: Administrative Assistant.
VOLUNTEER: Girl Scout Leader (15 Brownies) action


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Northern NJ

I own a custom cabinet, millwork and finishing shop with my brother.

Mike


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Discovery Bay, California here!

I design computer chips in Silicon Valley. My wife paints childrens theme rooms.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kennewick (Tri-Cities), Washington now!

Celebrating my 21st year working for the YMCA, wife is a Life Skills Teacher for high school mentally challenged students.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

action We are from the Willamette Valley in Oregon (Molalla to be exact). DH is the Public Works Director for the City. I am a case manager for Senior and Disabled Services Division of the State (my paying job) and a scrapbook consultant for Topline-Creations as a side line. jodi sunny


----------



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

We hail from Calgary.
Boo works hard at being a little girl, Joanne is a geologist, and I'm a land surveyor and co-owner of a survey business.

Pat


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Orange County, California


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

We are in San Jose Cailfornia. sunny


----------



## Abe (Jun 22, 2004)

Dieppe, N.B. Canada. I'm a Gould's pump salesman and my Wife is an Employment Counsellor. Can't wait to try my Outback this fall! Is there anyone out there with experience using their unit below freezing?


----------



## Bopper (Feb 2, 2004)

Greetings:

My previous response only listed the location. In answer to the "what do you do question", the answer is: Whatever I want...

Retired from being a community college teacher/administrator. Currently puttering as a consultant in occupational education, primarily for developing or transitional countries.

Bopper

2002 23FBS and 2002 Ford Explorer
2 Adults and 2 Very Spoiled Cocker Spaniels


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi There,

We are from Brooklin, Ontario Canada ... about 45 minutes North east of Toronto.

I'm a Purchasing Manager for a computer manufacturer and my Wife is a Graphic Design Director for a Marketing firm.

Busy lives with the two little ones, but love our R&R time.

Will be taking delivery of a 2005 Outback 28BHS next week.

Wayne, Lisa, Chloe and Emma.


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Oxford, Pennsylvania here,
I'm a ceramic tile and marble contractor- realestate investor, speculator.
Our outback is our practical vacation home.









Gary


----------



## fordhookfarmer (Jun 11, 2004)

We are from Southern California. DH is a self-employed farmer (hence the screenname). I was a teacher before my little ones came along (3yo son, 7 month old daughter). I am now astay-at-home mom with a little hobby business as a independent consultant for Close To My Heart (Scrapbooking and Stamping).
 Beth


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

We're from Rhode Island. I work in Connecticut as a Post Processor Engineer for Mastercam. Wife is a senior prograaming analyst for Textron Financial Corp.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome Wayne & gang,

We hail from Spirit Lake, Iowa.

My work days are spent as a medical clinic administrator, my better half works part-time at a speciality picture frame shop and the kids are doing the summer job thing.

Now, my fun days are spent in (or near) the Outback.........


----------



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

We are from Hemet, Ca, near Palm Springs. DH is a Navy Corpsman stationed at Camp Pendleton contemplating retirement. I sell rare and out of print books online. The kids, Zachary, Sam and David sell lemonade. action


----------



## D and G (May 23, 2004)

We live in Brentwood Bay, British Columbia, a 20-minute drive from Victoria and home of the beautiful Butchart Gardens. Gordon is an airline pilot, Diane is a temporarily retired medical transcriptionist and a volunteer with Special Olympics and the local Autism society. Son, Andrew (21 years old and has autism), works a half day a week at a local grocery store and volunteers once a week in a thrift store. We love our 21rs and have used it four times so far...can't wait for trip #5!

Diane, Gordon & Andrew
21rs
1996 Yukon


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I am representing NORTH DAKOTA here. (and you thought no one really lived here!)









I am a *LEAD FIREFIGHTER/RESCUE/EMT *for the Dept. Of Defense, USAF. (civilian, 21 years)

Wife is a home daycare provider.


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

upstate SC

steve, rena and kids


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

And to answer the second part of the question:

I'm a lawyer, I mainly represent insurance companies.
My wife is a part time insurance underwriter (aviation) and full time stay at home mom.

Kevin


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

From the Town of Apple Valley, California. I am a retired HVAC systems engineer and my wife is program manager for a company that works with handycapped children ages birth to three.


----------



## RAAAT (Jun 26, 2004)

Tylertown in South Mississippi.

I'm a lawyer - Assistant D.A., specifically. Adrian was an elementary teacher - will be an R.N. soon. Abbi & Anna are keeping their options open - at least for the next 12 or so years.


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hello all,

I am an Aircraft Maintenance Tech and my wife is part time para at a local pre school.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We are from St. Louis.

I'm employed by the US Department of Defense and my husband is a steel-worker.

I see a lot of DoD folks here - I'm wondering how many have used the DoD campgrounds? I'm headed to Ft. Knox in a few weeks to give it our first try.

LeBlanc's


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

We live in the Northwest area of the San Fernando Valley, Los Angeles California.

I am a retired detective from the Los Angeles Police Department. (33 Years), my wife worked in the private sector as a loss prevention specialist for many years but has spent the last 11 years at home raising our granddaughter.

Tom and Pam sunny


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

We are from Central Virginia area. With wife and 2 daughters ages 1 and 3.

I am a Business Systems Analyst and the wife is an Exercise Physiologist.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

We're from just outside of Atlanta GA in Covington...
I am a Systems Analyst (computer networks), wife is "Teacher in Training"...








1 Daughter 10, 1 Son 8 months and 2 shaved short hair 2 year old malteese needy children...


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi All,

We live in Citrus Heights, California. Just north of Sacramento. sunny

*Hi Kevin-1969.* Seems we are in the same line of work. I work for an insurance company investigating auto/ped/boat, fatality/serious injuryaccidents caused by uninsured motorists or underinsured motorist. I handle the case from beginning investigation in the field through the litigation process if necessary. My territory is 13 Western states so I'm pretty busy. Hate when I miss reading my Outbackers.com. Such a great group of people here.

Hubby is a field auto damage appraiser for a major insurance company.

*KIDS*
Oldest boy, Shane, just graduated from h/s and is a lifeguard at Six Flags/Waterworld. Gabriel (10 yo) aspires to be an engineer of some kind. The kid loves to build. Alicia (11 yo) wants to be a teacher.

We ALL love to camp. We have "roughed it" for so many years in a TENT I still can't get over how luxurious the OUTBACK feels. Having a bathroom available at 3 am .........wooo whooo! Oh, and my wine stays nicely chilled in the fridge. The ice chest always destroyed the lables.........hehehehe!









Happy Kampin!

lisa


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

We are from Massachusetts. I am an Exec Director of a Substance Abuse Treatment program and she teaches 10th grade english and manages the school computer lab. The kids are daughter 51/2, #1 son 4, #2 son 2.









Bob


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

HI we are from Rhode Island. I'm an electrician and my wife an office manager.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello again. From Western Illinois near the mighty Mississippi. We own a grocery store and Lesli is an Accountant. Megan is a senior, Monica a freshman in High School, both are Cheerleaders. Alexis is the precocious 6 year-old and Kadin the 20 month old red-headed terror.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

We hail from Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. I'm a systems analyst - recent grad from NAIT (Northern Alberta Institute of Technology) and wife is a nurse.

Kids are 12, 8, 5

Dog is 2.5

Outback 26RS still at dealer - bought yesterday - and still have the PDI to do.


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Upstate South Carolina, After 15 years as a Chemical Operator I start a new career July 10 at the Caterpillar Engine Center.
Wood


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

We are from Fowler, in Central California. It's a small town of 4000, near Fresno, with lots of great people.

I work for Disney/ABC at the local TV station as a news maintenance engineer and a satellite uplink tech.

My wife is a speech therapist for a school district.

Walter


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Interesting... not a lot of camping fans in Hawaii. Guess they don't sail very well!


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Hi all!
We come from Exeter CA, central valley. I am a farm manger for a corporation, I take care of 460 acres of lemons and 440 acres of navel oranges. My wife, Lelie, teaches 6th grade and loves every minute of it!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone, we are from Southwest Ohio.

I am a software engineer and my wife is a director at the local hospital. We are enjoying our first year as campers. Our daughter is a cheerleader on two squads.


----------



## horsesense (May 24, 2004)

Hey campers:
My family and I are from So. Cal. (lakewood to be exact). We take our new RV out for the first time in Aug. Camping at a couple of spots along the central coast. Im a media serv.tech for a high school. My wifes a credit mng. Look for to meeting other outbackers.. C-Ya action


----------



## timeout (Feb 13, 2004)

Greetings All.

Our family is located in St. Charles, MO, which is just West of St. Louis across the Missouri River.

I'm a business consultant, provide strategic project management/process (PMO) implementation direction and leadership. My wife works in healthcare (Radiology). Our growing family includes twin boys (8), a little brother (3yrs. going on 8!), a golden retriever (3yrs.), two guinea pigs, a small tank of fish, a turtle and (as of yesterday) a frog named Oliver. The dog camps with us, the other pets stay home to guard the house.

We generally camp within about 1-1/2 of the greater St. Louis area but are venturing to Colorado Springs this summer. Can't wait! This is our second season with our Outback and we absolutely love it!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey those frogs are great for alerting when trouble is brewing, when the croaking stops start looking about. Kirk


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Kevin, We have a very diverse wildlife population in the desert. We live about 1/4 mile from the Mojave River and get desert turtles, frogs, rabbits, coyotes, mountain lions, posiums, racoons, beavers to mention a few. Anyway my neighbor put in a coy pond and he has been over run with frogs. It seems strange to go outside at night when it's 90 degrees and hear the frogs croaking, kind of use to it now. Kirk


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

We are in Cenral Ohio, Wife is a CPA for a large construction company, I run a home maintenence / realestate spec. company.


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi all,
We are from Kansas City KS.

I work for a contract food service company (Eurest Dining Services) and compete in BBQ competitions for a hobby as well as flyfishing and camping in general, my wife is in realestate. (Reese and Nichols).

We camp mostly in Central or southern Missouri and only know one other couple with an outback. They were great help in making our minds up on purchasing our outback.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

We are from the Great White North Eh! Love the Back Bacon and Tim Hortons.

Just from the outskirts of Toronto and I am a Mechanical Engineer by profession.

Thor


----------



## Gundad (Jul 7, 2004)

We are in the Fredericksburg VA area.I am a commercial HVAC super and my dw is a master home technician All psyched up, picking up our TT in the am The road I take to get to rv dealer are 1 1/2 lanes at best wide with no markings with a ton of commercial truck traffic so decided to bring tt home in off peak time in the a.m. on back roads.btw this site is great, full of info for the wanna be rv'er


----------



## haocamper (Feb 6, 2004)

We are from McDonough, GA - I work as an Executive Assistant at Turner Broadcasting System in Atlanta. My husband is a installer for a telecommunications company.


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

We are from South Jersey..... and I am an RN, currently staying at home with the kids! Hubby is in Pharmaceutical research.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Anybody else entertained by the great variety in locals and occupations? It's great...

Oh yeah, and we are from Banks, Oregon. I'm an engineer, my wife is a special education teacher that has retired to stay-at-home Mom. Kids are son 4, daughter 2.

Chet.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Chet my wife teaches special ed, high school too.. They'll have something to chat about at the NW Fall Rally!


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

That's a funny coincidence. Works out well though, should give 'em something to chat about while I'm over eyeballing that fancy new truck of yours!









Chet.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Assuming its here by then, 6-8 weeks ordreing time frame and I still am not ready to place my order. Worse yet I keep changing my mind between a long and short bed!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi all, Northern Kentucky here. I'm a computer helpdesk manager and DW is a real estate title examiner. We are new owners of a 23rs. Only had it out one time but loving it already.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin

Do forget about the "Beer Store" or the In/Out store. Remember to bring your skis if you are coming up in July.









Thor


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Whats the old saying - "American by birth, Southern by the grace of God"








Ha ha ha! Anyway, Barbara and I are both native to South Carolina. I do
electrical engineering, and she is a technical editor for a large engineering firm.
Most all of our RV'ing has been in the North and south Carolinas, mainly at
State parks. We are fortunate in this area to have a lot of state parks with
LAKEFRONT RV sites - our favorite!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Tacoma Washington here.

Been working for the same place 29 years now and do most everthing that can be done here. Except sign the checks.....
We are what is known as a "Permanent Mold Foundry" and make various castings from lead, zinc and aluminum serving mostly the marine industry.
My lovely wife is babysitting our 2 grandchildren full time and would not have any other job!

Scott


----------



## metognini (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi All,
We are from Novato, CA. 
My DH is a Biomedical Engineer in the local hospital and I am/was a Radiological Technologist ~ but I Now am a Day Care Provider so I can be at home with my little boys. 
We love to RV! sunny 
Monica


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi All
We live a Schuylkill Haven Pa.
I work for Haven Line ( Casket Company)
Peg work for Schoeneman Beauty Supply Inc. ( Costumer Service)


----------



## Jarrod (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey all. It's really interesting to see all of the places people are from. We're from Tigard, Oregon. Wife, Angie, daughter, Emma 3yrs, and son, Owen 1yr, dog, Bailey 1yr. I work for Portland General Electric as a Service Design Consultant, Angie works her tail off staying home with the kids and does some catering on the side, the kids are masters of mess. We received our 2005 28BHS July 1, 04 and have been out a couple of short trips. Planning on a week long excursion at the end of this month.








I'm still trying to convince Angie that it would be fun to do the NW Rally. Jarrod


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Castle Rock, CO here (as you might have guessed).

I work for http://www.cheaptickets.com as an Informatica Developer (Data Warehousing) and I sell custom-built, low-cost computers at http://www.benzel.net

Randy


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Greetings,

Central Virginia 16 miles west of Richmond.
Managing critical facility infrastructure systems (generators, UPS and fire suppression)


----------



## stabmaster (Aug 5, 2004)

metognini said:


> Hi All,
> We are from Novato, CA.
> My DH is a Biomedical Engineer in the local hospital and I am/was a Radiological Technologist ~ but I Now am a Day Care Provider so I can be at home with my little boys.
> We love to RV! sunny
> Monica


I'm a biochemical engineer and my mother is a radiation dosemitrist







Sounds similar.

Ok for real - Eureka, Ca here... recent grad biochemE, unemployed but helping parents who own an RV park in Rio Dell, Ca on the Eel River. Working on becoming a USPTO patent agent in my free time.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We're from SW Washington. Husband works in commercial printing and I work in mortgage banking. Can't wait for the day I can get out of it... Can't a person be paid to Outback full time?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi,

In Winchester, Kentucky. Jim is an Operations Technician IV with Qwest and I'm a work from home physician recruiter contractor. Scott, 17, is a Tenor Sax player and the section leader of his high school band. Abbey, 4, works full time building up her Barbie collection. Max and Mutt, the doggies, spend their days devising new ways to get into trouble.

Katrina


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Great thread. Amazing to see the diversity of locations and occupations.
We are in Kent, Washington (about 17 mi South and a little East of Seattle)

I just celebrated my 25th anniversary working as a Systems Engineer in Analysis. My second job is half interest in a Public Pool Management business whose goal is to save the public pools from closing when King County abandons them (trust me, there is no money in the public pool management business).

Caroline (my wife for 21 years) is a stay-at-home Mom and helps a lot with the pool business.









My daughter (16) is a certified lifeguard and will begin working as a swim instructor in September (guess where). She is also a successful swimmer on high school and private swim teams, honor student, and Viola player.

My son (13) is also a swimmer and is no doubt destined for Mechanical Engineering - his passion is math/science and building with construction toys and lately, raw materials (built a working hovercraft for science fair - on his own, from scratch).

Sharp kids both.

We camp mostly in the Cascades but take a trip to the coast now and then. We're all tree-huggers mostly. Nothing like an 8' diameter Doug Fir to make you feel warm inside!









Brian


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My wife and I are from Abilene, Texas!

I'm a therapist with the Adult Probation Department; my wife is an Administrative Assistant with the local utililty company.

We have two wonderful grandkids and a third on the way. The TT is partly for them, too!!

Looking forward to meting some of you when get the chance!

Mark


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Santa Rosa CA. here just north of San Francisco. I'm a Mechanical Engineer and the DW is a loan officer at a major insurance companies credit union. We were both born and raised here and love it not cheap but love it anyway. We have two children Steven (15) and Rachel (11).

Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Idaho in the Mid-West? Okay. Well that is where we are from.

I work for Rolls-Royce in field service and feel that is what we have for a trailer. The DW is a stay at home hard worker taking care of the 3 kids (d-10, s-13, s-15).


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Idaho in the Mid-West?


LOL I am so glad i wasn't the only one to think that too. Guess we need to educate a few people about the Pacific Northwest!


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi everyone! action

We are from Deatsville, AL (just north of Montgomery) where we live with our daughter, Erin (7), our son, Chandler (5), 3 cats and our lab/shepherd, Moose.

DH works for Coca Cola as a Bulk Delivery driver and I work for the Retirement Systems of Alabama in Real Estate Management. Erin thinks she is a princess while our son is content to be a carnivorous dinosauer. Go figure.

Love the website and the jokes had me in tears earlier. Thanks to all.

Wendy






















action


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We're from Kansas City KS (right next to the new Nascar track). I work for Sprint (soon to be Sprint-Nextel) and my husband is remodeler.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Boy this topic has been dormant for awhile...
> 
> Outtatown, does that mean the Nextel prices will drop when forming with Sprint???
> 
> ...


Ya know...your guess is as good as mine...I'm just kindof hoping to keep my job here in KC...you see, I write executive internal communications for various execs...and they all seem to be headed to Reston, VA. Yikes!

I'm snooping around this here Outbackers forum, so I imagine I'll be drudging up all sorts of once-dead topics...kind of like a fly in the ointment!









Shelly


----------



## msmhk (Feb 13, 2005)

Cleveland, Texas
Husband is a rig welder. I am a stay at home mom of three little ones. We are also foster parents.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

msmhk,

Welcom to another Texan!!!! action

Enjoy the experience.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I live in the middle of Delaware.

I am a Chevrolet Truck Sales person.
(no I am not trolling for customers....but)








My wife is a paramedic.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I work for the US Department of Labor/BLS as an Economist on the Producer Price Index (Wholesale Prices)







. DW is a Special Educator teaching Grades 6,7,8 as well as Reading. We live just north of Baltimore, but we both went to school in SW Virginia. action

Fire 44: Are you in Smyrna?????????


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Why yes I am...have you been through before.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't mean to hijack the thread.....But.....I used to Goose hunt at Jack Hurd's place about 10 years ago. Just west of Woodland Beach! Is "Boondocks" still open? Shoot me an e-mail....I am kinda shopping for a new tv...









Tim


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

looks like upper midwest is in tie for 3rd. from minnesota. I work in the health care field. kinda suprising to me that the number isn't higher.







seems like many folks in this part of the country go rv'ing, and many 'snowbirds' who live here in summer and rv all winter.


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

We live in Indiana. My wife works as a home maker and I am a CPA with my own practice.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

US Army


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

We live in SE Michigan, between Detroit and Ann Arbor.

My wife is a stay at home Mom and I work as a Quality Eng. for a large Automotive Supplier.

Keith


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My wife works for ITT and I am a retired Teamster







. I am currently employed by my 2 little girls as Mr Mom







, demanding bosses and loving every minute.

We live in Midland Park NJ and my favorite weekend one night place is Panther Lake in Andover NJ. My parents also have a seasonal there.


----------



## constable (Mar 7, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I have been wondering where most of the Outbacker people are from, and what you do for a living.
> 
> This is only voluntary, don't feel pressured to reply if you don't want to.
> 
> ...


Minnesota here. I'm a union bricklayer and my wife is in sales.


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Former Criminal Investigator, now Financial Advisor. Used to chase bad guys with money now chase good guys with money! Wife is a banking assistant.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Southern Maryland here (the land that time forgot).

Big Iron
GO NAVY


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Where to begin









Wife full-time student (Graduates in Dec.), full-time stay-at-home mom (Better known as Domestic Engineer














)

Full-time Software QA Engineer (Automation Developer) / Database Quality..Part-time UH-60A Blackhawk Crew Chief (Colo. National Guard) 12+ Years..Part-part-time Ham radio operator N7NXQ, Any other hams out there?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I like that title. Thats what I am now, Domestic Engineer!


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

From Montana, wife is retired elem teacher and I am trying to retire as a paramedic.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

We live Covington, Louisiana which is in the South East part of the state......

My DW is a Domestic Godess







who looks after two 11 year old kids (twins... boy and a girl) ....... and me









I work in New Orleans (three blocks from the French Quarter) for a large law firm. I'm the computer network administrator... better known as the "hey, my keyboard is sticky" computer guy......


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I am a Engineer for a major automotive supplier in SE Michigan, my wife spent 16 years at GM, now does part time work and stays at home with "the girls" !

Mike


----------



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

Hi I am a part time office manager and have my own candle business. My husband is a Heavy Equipment Mechanic with Local 77, Operating Engineers. We live in King George, Virginia.

I am really enjoying looking out my window and seeing my brand new Outback (picked up last Sat). Now if we could just get time to use it. My daughter is graduating from college today so we are off again for the weekend. I am very proud of her as she did it while being mom to 2 boys, working, very involved with PTA, homeschooling 1 son this year and moved in brand new house about a year ago. She also turned 40 this year. She is graduating with a double major in Psychology and Social Science (I believe that's the other one).

I also have a son who is career Army that I am also very proud of.

Betty King
2004 Ram 2500, Hemi
2005 Outback 30RLS


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

We're from North central Pennsylvania. I retired last November after 18 years in the field of addiction counseling. DW is still working as the secretary to the business manager of a school system.







Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mtn. Mike,

I have a state license as a Chemical Dependency Counselor, too. In Texas, it's an LCDC. Not using it much as I'm working with sex offenders now, though.

Mark


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

I manage a lending department at a credit union in Austin, Tx. My wife is a science teacher of 8th graders. Better her than me.

We love our used Outback and have had it 2 months, used it twice for 5 days total and we go out in two weeks for 3 days. Can't wait. 
Kevin


----------



## winkhink (Apr 4, 2005)

Alaska here

US Air Force, Leadership Instructor


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi everyone action

we come from san lorenzo,ca.

katie is a stay at home mom since june 04.

i work on the assembly line at NUMMI.

NUMMI is a joint venture between general motors & toyota. located in fremont california. gm shuttered the plant in 1982, reopened in 1984 as NUMMI. i started working there in 1992.

vehicles we build:

toyota corolla. (also built in canada)

toyota tacoma. (also being built in mexico now, but just the crew cab 4wheel dr)

pontiac vibe. (exclusively)

darrel


----------



## aceweigle (Apr 21, 2005)

Western PA here...

GO STEELERS!!!

Im an HVAC Designer by trade and Eng. CAD Manger by demand.

Wife is a QA person for a personel investigation firm.

(Cornell Univ. ... uh oh ... I work for a firm doing a large project on your campus right now ... Im gonna go hide if you are the boss man)


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

We're orginally from New Mexico (wife from Los Alamos, and I'm from Albuquerque), but have lived in Denver metro area for almost 15 years.

I'm a molecular biologist and professor of medicine for the Univ. of CO, and Director of Basic Science for Denver VA Medical Center.

Wife used to be a molecular biologist, too. She's a [email protected] mom now.

GenesRUs


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Mid-Michigan, Bay City.
Retired from 33 years owning 3, 24 hour donut shops, now manage a RV & Boat storage facility: http://www.baycitystorage.com/
Loving the two month winter lay off to go camping in the south.
Bob


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Have to get the Canadians on here I see Eastern Canada is coming on strong not bad.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

Grand Rapids, Michigan here. For those from my post last week, that would be a west sider.

I work in the finance department of a national food distributor.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I was born, well some say I must have been hatched, and raised in the party capitol of Louisiana. Yep New Orleans.







As far as my employment, I am a Systems Administrator AKA (computer and server geek) for Winn-Dixie Stores. I mainly only work in the warehouses and division offices in Louisiana and Mississippi.

Chris


----------



## okgwarden (Apr 27, 2005)

Sapulpa, Oklahoma. Picking up our new 25rss tomorrow at 2! State Game Warden and wife is adjunct professor.


----------



## aceweigle (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe we are doing a new science building for Cornell Univ. I worked in our Hi-Tech division until last year. I moved to the K-12 division last year.

I love what I do...keeps life interesting.


----------



## aceweigle (Apr 21, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Burt Hill Kosar...
> 
> Physical Sciences?
> 
> ...


Yup...thats us. **dont tell anyone...hehe...I'd sure hate for you to have me banned from this site if that building is cold in the winter and warm in the summer**









Dont know much about the project...I just know we've been working on it the last few months.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Mtn. Mike,
> 
> I have a state license as a Chemical Dependency Counselor, too. In Texas, it's an LCDC. Not using it much as I'm working with sex offenders now, though.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark: I held a CAC in the state of Pa. and a CASAC in the state of NY. I retired both credentials and headed into the camping world.









Mike


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi folks, Just found this site yesterday. Also yesterday I bought a 2002 27RBS from a local consignment lot. Anyway, I'm in Northern Idaho, Post Falls to be exact and am retired Navy and retired Idaho Dept. of corrections. Nice to find this site.

Carl Rodgers


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

CTRNAVRET said:


> Hi folks, Just found this site yesterday. Also yesterday I bought a 2002 27RBS from a local consignment lot. Anyway, I'm in Northern Idaho, Post Falls to be exact and am retired Navy and retired Idaho Dept. of corrections. Nice to find this site.
> 
> Carl Rodgers
> [snapback]39495[/snapback]​


Welcome Carl

You are lucky living in the beautiful North Country, plus you have Camper Andy close by. He is the resident expert for everything.

Enjoy and post often


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

We live in Cherokee County, Alabama in the small town of Gaylesville. There are about 300 people on the voting list in Gaylesville. It's small, but quiet.

My wife and I are both teachers. I teach 4th grade Science and Alabama History in a K-12 school. I also coach high school football (RB's and LB's) basically 10 months out of the year.

We try to get away as much as we can to commune with nature.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

coachsrs,

Living in that small town, aren't you communing with nature every day?









I grew up in central Illinois in a small town of about 500 so I know where you're coming from. Everybody knows everybody (and everything about everybody).

Glad to have you with us.

Mark


----------



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

We are from Alaska, Anchorage area. I work for the VA at the military base hospital as a Sterile Processor. I clean and sterilize surgical instruments. My husband, Jerry, is a retired AF medic and now works at a local Hospital in their MIS- Information Systems area. Basically, he teached computer applications and some other stuff to employees. It is a welcome change from the Air Force. He loves the fact that he does not have to supervise anyone.
I see there are others here from Alaska.......in fact, I see some of us live relatively close. I wonder where you all camp.







sunny


----------



## AFCamper (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all
We currently live in Warner Robins GA as I am serving in the AF as a navigator on the JSTARS (old!!!! 707-style aircraft) My bride of almost 14 years is a stay at home mom to 3 kids (s-12, d-8, d-6). I am orginally from the Chicago area and my wife is from Bay City Mi (HI RCColby action ..saw you were from there also)

Will retire in 2 1/2 yrs







...not sure what I will do then, but family is priority one and what I do to pay the bills is just a time waster!

Alan


----------



## jweldon404 (Jun 1, 2004)

Ran across this post searching for other subjects:

Troy. Missouri just NW of St. Louis. Director of Information Technology for a plastics manufacturer. My wife is a part time substitute teacher and full time mother of three.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We live in Jackson Tennessee. I am an registered nurse in the cardiac cath lab where we do angioplasties, stents, pacemakers, internal defibrillators, etc. 
Wife quit her job as a medical lab technologist to stay home with the kids full time when they were born. However, at the time of this writing, they are older and not as needy, so she is going back part time.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

>>>I have been wondering where most of the Outbacker people are from, and what you do for a living.

>>>Thanks for the input. sunny

We are in Lenexa, KS, a suburb a bit SW of Kansas City. I am a cartographer for the city, DW is a project manager for the commercial side of Trane. 
In previous lives: Meat accountant, Swift & Co (lousy salads in the cafeteria, but the meat was great!), number cruncher for a manufacturer of railroad cars, US Army Security Agency/RVN, more number crunching for mechanical contractor, wastewater treatment and lab work for WWT at Phillips refinery, water and wastewater treatment plant operator in Yellowstone NP, locksmith, back to the sewers running a wet lab, and finally, driving this #(& computer. It all ends next spring when we sell the house and get down to two keys. One truck, one trailer, and outta here....

Slug


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

>>>I have been wondering where most of the Outbacker people are from, and what you do for a living.

>>>Thanks for the input. sunny

We are in Lenexa, KS, a suburb a bit SW of Kansas City. I am a cartographer for the city, DW is a project manager for the commercial side of Trane. 
In previous lives: Meat accountant, Swift & Co (lousy salads in the cafeteria, but the meat was great!), number cruncher for a manufacturer of railroad cars, US Army Security Agency/RVN, more number crunching for mechanical contractor, wastewater treatment and lab work for WWT at Phillips refinery, water and wastewater treatment plant operator in Yellowstone NP, locksmith, back to the sewers running a wet lab, and finally, driving this #(& computer. It all ends next spring when we sell the house and get down to two keys. One truck, one trailer, and outta here....

Slug


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

we are expecting our tt in next month but already feel part of the family!!
vermont here!!


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

Newark, Delaware

I am a Board Technician at a Chemical plant. See Avatar, that's me at work. Well without the fire and the black cat lol. Me and another guy sit in the dark literally and have 8 computers in front of us and we run the plant while the other guys do the leg work. I should feel bad for them but being here for 30 years I deserve it.

This is the large avatar picture:

Large Avatar picture


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Calgary, Alberta, Canada here!
Originally from Toronto, Ontario, Canada

My husband Peter is an airline pilot (Captain) with Westjet Airlines. As for me... first and foremost, I mother two wonderful little girls. I am a singing teacher (private studio)







and teach a pre-school music program to adorable 3 - 6 year olds.
My 9 year old Kiersten is horse crazy, dog crazy, cat crazy... ok animal crazy in general. My 2 1/2 year old Elyse loves to dance and sing (diva in the making). In fact she usually tells me to stop singing because it is "her turn", always her turn... does a great rendition of Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm a Warrant Officer in the Coast Guard, 20 years in October... I guess I'm at retirement age this year. Were leaving for Oregon on July 1st to look for a place to retire. Any more Coasties out there?? Any great areas in Oregon you might want to pass to us, We could be your new neighbors....

Take care all,

Casey and family


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Casey,
Not active duty but in CG Auxiliary for 20 years, past District Commodore of 9CR, was National Department Chief for operations for two years and still very active in local operations. Sorry never been to Oregon, I usually head to FL in winter to visit daughter and family. Have 2 weeks reserved at Sta Marathon next Feb in one of their 4 campsites after a month with family up by Tampa. 
Enjoy your retirement, you've earned it!
Bob


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Hattiesburg, Mississippi. We are picking up our new 28 Frl-S Tuesday morning!

Bill-I teach 6th grade Science and Social Studies (for last 5 years)
Previously: 22 years in immunology dept of pathology laboratory
1 year running automatic lathe at Kohler Engines Inc
4 years chemist with Mississippi Power
3 years research assistant NASA Sea Grant
lots of other jobs prior to finishing college

Debbie- I teach 3rd and 6th Grade Special ED
previously: 1-2nd Special Ed 12 years, Kindergarten, 1st grade, Cake
decorator , and Vet/ Humane Society Assistant


----------



## toddot (Jun 20, 2005)

Cleveland, Missouri here...just south of Kansas City..

I am a Manufacturers Rep for a chemical free water conditioner. We have a National account that is in almost every state. My job is to get them setup, so I travel quite a bit. The DW is a great Homemaker!! Check out our website www.sterlingwatersystems.com


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

I live in Michigan. My title is Instructional designer at General Motors. Currently I develop and deliver engineering & Unigraphics (cad system) classes to the engineering community. DW works for an MRI (magnetic resonance imaging) facility. Trauma and Chaos (aka Nick and Ryan) work diligently at keeping mom and dad busy with lots of clothes to wash and messes to clean up!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello all....we are from Shoemakersville, Pennsylvania.

I am a Sales Rep for Kellogg's Snacks (Keebler)
My wife is a Mortgage Processor/Supervisor for a local bank.


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

We live south of Sacramento, CA (Central Valley area). DW is a consultant for Creative Memories (photo preservation & photo journaling), and home-schools our two older children. I'm a Clinical Research Associate & Clinical Instructor of Surgical Robotics & MIS, and Surgical Simulation.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi, we are from Eugene Or. have not picked up our new 30FRKS Sydney but we are ready to give it a try. I am a Union Steamfitter and my better and smarter half is a I.S. manager for the county here. We would like to hear from any other owners of our new 5'er. GO DUCKS! sunny


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

Small town an hour from Lincoln, Nebraska. I'm the administrator of the local hospital, wife part-time elementary teacher. Daugter(6) will start 1st grade in August, Son(4) will start a second year of pre-school. Most camping done in Nebraska and South Dakota (home for me).


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

We live in Hendersonville NC. I work for a propane company and my wife works for a bank. We have 2 boys, 8 & 9 and a cat which also goes camping.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I hail from the metro Detroit area. Love the Great Lakes!

I'm an IT guy. My current new title is Director of Software Development for a property management company.


----------



## JOELs28BHS (Apr 25, 2005)

Me and my family live in Guyton, Ga. which is just outside of Savannah, Ga.

I am a Sr. Airworthiness Inspector in the Service Center of Gulfstream Aerospace. We build Corporate Jets here in Savannah and the Service Center is one of 9 in the U.S. and 1 in England.

My loving Wife is a stay at home Mom, who works harder and puts in way more hours a day than I do. But she still love me and allows me to hang around. Her favorite saying is " That I'll Do In A Pinch"


----------



## TeamHeidemann (Jul 22, 2005)

Milwaukee, Wisconsin
Both Police Officers.....Why we love to get away!!!!


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

My Wife 2 boys and I live in Clayton, CA (about 25 miles east of SF).

I am a Store Manager at Orchard Supply Hardware. For those of you that don't live in California, we are a chain of 85 stores owned by Sears.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

We're from central Washington.

I'm a 7th grade Science teacher, wife is a social worker for Child Protective Services (DSHS).


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello! We are from Athens, Alabama just outside of Huntsville.

I am a Software Engineer for a DoD contractor and my wife is the Event Coordinator/Classroom director for Michael's Arts and Crafts store.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

wicandthing said:


> Hello! We are from Athens, Alabama just outside of Huntsville.
> 
> I am a Software Engineer for a DoD contractor and my wife is the Event Coordinator/Classroom director for Michael's Arts and Crafts store.
> [snapback]47947[/snapback]​


 WOW!! After reading 12 pgs of posts what a great gp here.

Bob and Judy here hailing from the "Land of ENchantment". We moved here 11 yrs ago and both of us were born and raised in Pa. We LOVE New Mexico and its a great state for camping.

Hubby does inside sales for a Industrial Co. in Albuquerque and we live in a community called Rio Rancho. Its between Albuquerque and Santa Fe. 
I am a retired wife and children are all grown. We would like in the future SOON to be full time RVer's.
I think we may have some gypsy in our blood!!
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## dkdandlad (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi, from Missouri right now, end of next month I will be saying Hi from Las Vegas. I'm active duty Air Force and not looking forward to leaving all this green, but I was born and raised in Phoenix so not much different compared to Las Vegas.

David


----------



## dthorfnp (Dec 15, 2004)

HI we are from central Illinois, just north of Bloomington/Normal in farm country. My husband and boys (19 and 15) farm and raise angus cattle. I am a nurse practitioner with the local health department and a private practice. Due to all the farm work and really dry conditions around here have only been outbacking a few times this summer, but heading to the missouri state fair on thursday for a few days. Looking forward to getting away but the campground has been a zoo in previous years. We will see how it goes this year.
Happy camping to all
Dawn


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

We are from the beautiful Catskill Mts. in upstate NY, about 60 miles south of Albany. DH is in engineering with our County Highway Dept and I'm an Admin. Assnt with New York State Dept. of Trans.

Mollyp


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello from Tulsa, Oklahoma action

DH is in charge of shipping at a springs company . He is also a volunteer firefighter/first responder.
Me, I work on a computer all day in the Healthcare industry (claims clearinghouse).

I'm tired of this HOT weather. Ready for some fall camping!!!


----------



## Kellie (Aug 9, 2005)

HI YALL 
WE ARE FROM THE GREAT STATE OF TEXAS, TEXAS CITY TO BE EXACT

HUSBAND HAS INDEPENDENT AUTO REPAIR FACILITY, AND I HELP WITH WHAT EVER NEEDS TO BE DONE AROUND IT. BILLS, PAPERWORK, PART, CUSTOMERS... WHAT EVER!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome action

John


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

action Hello From Durango Colorado, near the Four Corners.

My wife is a Home Day Care provider along with taking care of our 4 little girls, god bless her.

I have been a Firefighter for 22 years shooting for 40, currently Battalion Chief. Look forward to every hour at work, never know whats next or who will need help. Also do HVAC installs on the side.

We get a 5 day weekend every three weeks, this leads to lots of camping. We will be out over 40 nights this year including a 9 day muzzleloading Elk hunt in Sept. in a few weeks.

Camping done in all parts of Colorado and Utah. sunny

It's fun reading about all of you and your interests.

Take Care 
*GO BRONCOS*


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Hello! We are from southwest Missouri, just north of famous Branson! My husband is a computer programming consultant and I stay at home sometimes or work part time at school libraries. Our kids are 16 and 12. action

Wow, these Outbackers are scattered all over the country, huh!!!









It's great to be part of this group!


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

From the FL Panhandle here. I will be retired from the USAF on 1 October. I will have served 24 years and 8 months. My wife is a stay at home wife. I am originally from Hawaii and my wife is from Pensacola. Both of us were Army brats. We bought a 2005 21RS about a month ago. We have been living in our driveway since July 28th. We were flooded out by Ivan last year and are still re-building.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Battalion Chief Colorado, welcome brother firefighter, I think you will find lots of us here. (You didn't have to mention the Bronco's)

Four4Rving, welcome and yes we are scattered all over. That is what makes is fun.

Pakeboy2, welcome and thank you for your years of service to our great country. Have you ever made it to Dover AFB in Delaware?

Welcome again all of you and enjoy the site.

Gary


----------



## Skipper (Aug 23, 2005)

We are from Alberta and hubby's an electrical contractor.


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Battalion Chief Colorado, welcome brother firefighter, I think you will find lots of us here. (You didn't have to mention the Bronco's)
> 
> Four4Rving, welcome and yes we are scattered all over. That is what makes is fun.
> 
> ...


Do you remember when that C-5 got struck by lightning? I was on the Depot team that came up there to fix it in 1986.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ok - its clearly time to open this up again.

Wolfwood here - originally from SW CT, then TX, OH, NYC, CA, and a few other stops but now firmly planted in beautiful Fremont, New Hampshire - forever !!!

By day:
JB is a (non-attorney) International Contracts Negotiator for a global software company. That's what pays the bills. 
KB is the Finance Director for a branch of the Univ. of NH and loves every minute of it.

But that's just how we pay the bills. The rest of life is VERY full. JB is a serious amateur photographer & orchid grower, KB is a bagpiper, and together we train and compete with our Shetland Sheepdogs in Obedience and Agility - most recently in Ontario, Canada. After serving as our own general contractors 6 yrs ago to build a 1740's repro saltbox, all otherwise free-time is now spent landscaping/maintaining the 25 acres that make up "Wolfwood". We have been wilderness campers (everything in the canoe & paddle out for 3 hrs) for 25+ years but the aging bodies are unforgiving so we've come over to the 'dark side'. We pick-up the TT next week !!!! Looking forward to lots of travelling to lots of places we haven't been to yet.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Alabama here, retired military


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm from Rodney, MI, and I'm a school social worker for the local Intermediate School District. I work with Special Education students. My population was K-12 (Alternative School and students who don't accept their diploma make my population age up to 26). I grew up in Chesterfield and Warren and later returned to that area and lived in Sterling Heights. My daughter and granddaughter, my camping buddy, live in Warren. I have also lived in Big Rapids, Barryton, Traverse City and Croswell. My youngest son and his wife live in Grand Rapids and my oldest son, Grunt0311, and his wife live in Kalamazoo. My sister now lives outside of St. Louis in Eureka, MO, and I visit there often. My granddaughter and I camped with her family in early August at Carlyle Lake in IL. She previously lived in Hudson, OH and Port Huron, MI, where my mother continues to live. I'm pretty confident that, RALLY or not, I will meet many Outbackers in my travels. So happy to meet all of you this way and glad this thread has kept going!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

A little, rinky-dink town in NJ.

DW is a special education teacher in the public school system (hey, that's why we get along so well







), and I'm a former elementary school teacher (public school), now the Director of IT in Timothy Christian School (private) in Piscataway, NJ. And boy, do I miss being in the classroom








- far fewer headaches. Both my sons attend Timothy.

AND WE LOVE THIS SITE!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

North Carolina here and a truck driver for a living----You know the guy you cut off as you send that middle finger out the window


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

Chesterfield VA, stay at home dad..got 2 youngins and wife. 2 animals, one 28bhs and lovin it anyone in VA close to Chesterfield? We try to go camping 2 times a month so let me know if ya wanna go...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Enterprise, AL here. Retired Military


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm Live in Houma, La. I'm a personel coordinator for an oilfield contract labor service company, wife is a dept manager at Micheals 16 y/o daughter is a student, 19 y/o daughter lives on her own.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Central Pa, I am retired from Verizon since 2000. Am now a housewife, volunteer at a Pregnancy Resource Center, and at the Y, help with swimming lessons. Do sewing, Photography, Gardening, and other crafty things.
Have made most of opur church's Easter and Christmas drama costumes.
DH works at an aluminum building products factory, likes woodworking, photography, and has been our chief remodeler.
Daughter age 27 is mentally handicapped, works at a sheltered workshop, likes crafts, videos, and is now showing an interest in the kitchen, cooking. So now I am a cooking teacher.
We all like camping, and our Bichons.

Rita


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

South West Wisconsin. I'm a software engineer.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Now that this thread has been brought back to life, I guess I need to fess-up.

We live in Canton, but I work in Alpharetta as a hardware engineer for a company that manufactures Automated Meter Reading equipment. That's meter, as in electric / gas / water utility meters. DW is currently a "domestic engineer". We have only lived in Georgia for a little over a year now. Moved here from Missouri.

Bob


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Mid Michigan here. I'm in advertising sales and my wife is a counselor/ social worker.

I'd rather be camping full time, though!


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

action






















Howdy
I am from Northen Kentucky 11 miles souteast of Cincinnati Ohio.
And I am a stay at home mom of one who is never home, I love that camping
thing.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We are from Towson, Maryland. I'm an Exam Coordinator for Professional Licensing Boards and DH is a OTR Truck Driver. One son is in trucking business, one in communications, one in high school and one daughter in College in Elon, NC getting ready to graduate.

Linda


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

We're in Huntsville, Alabama. I sell surgical devices and DW is a computer programmer/analyst.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

From South West Texas where else









Vern


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We are the parents of a very special little boy & we live in NJ.
DH- John is a Civil/Structural Engineer & I am a NICU Nurse.

Tami


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

The DH is originally from New Jersey and is a Regional Logistics Safety Manager for the eastern states at a propane company. He is a pedal steel guitar player by night!







I am originally from Michigan and do Medical Transcription out of my home. We hope to retire to Florida 'someday'.







sunny


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello! We are from Lockport, Louisiana (About 40 miles Southwest of New Orleans)

I am a Land Survey Coordinator / IT person for a local engineering firm and my wife is Jr. High School algebra teacher.


----------



## bachala (Jul 14, 2005)

Western NY,

Work at parts counter for truck equipper during the day, work as operations manager for machine shop in the evenings and volunteer firefighter 24/7.

Wife is a education specialist with a child care association.

Love our Outback can't wait to get out camping....

Joe


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey, ya' know - I just reread the categories and just have to take issue with
"Michigan, Indiana, & Ohio" are EAST ???? 

Now, don't get me wrong, Hurricaneplumber did a great job with the poll and its really cool to see where we're all grouped....but when did they move Michigan to the East? Is this perhaps a New Yorker's vendetta for not REALLY being a New Englander ????


----------



## Bubblehead (Sep 29, 2005)

I am in the Navy. Originally from Ft Worth, TX, I have been stationed in Groton, CT most of my career, but am currently stationed in Newport, RI...At least until November when I am supposed to be moving down to D.C.

As for what I do in the Navy, I am a Fire Control Technician, so I woork with missile and torpedo systems. A VERY FUN JOB!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> I am in the Navy. Originally from Ft Worth, TX, I have been stationed in Groton, CT most of my career, but am currently stationed in Newport, RI...At least until November when I am supposed to be moving down to D.C.
> 
> As for what I do in the Navy, I am a Fire Control Technician, so I woork with missile and torpedo systems. A VERY FUN JOB!
> [snapback]95873[/snapback]​


Hi Bubblehead! You and I joined here about the same time. Probably saw your intro and didn't have a clue how to respond. My folks were in Groton when I was born. Dad was a hardhat diver....now he's just hard-headed and living in Norwalk. Anyway - a belated welcome!


----------



## bachala (Jul 14, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Joe,
> 
> Is western NY for you, Buffalo area???? we are in Elmira area.
> 
> ...


Kevin:
Yes, we are just south of Buffalo and we did check on getting a site at the Niagara Falls rally however we could not book a site for just 2 days they wanted us to book a min, of 4 days. With my work schedule I can only do weekends. Would really like to go sounds like everyone is going to have a great time.

Joe


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You are still welcome to join us. Maybe a hotel room to sleep and come to the campground for the pot luck and chatting and beer and desserts and campfires and Thor s lightsticks and chatting and mod discussions and tours of anyones trailers and chatting.......You get the picture, right









John


----------



## bachala (Jul 14, 2005)

That sounds great! it is only a 1 hr drive from the house, we could drop in for a visit, check out the mods... and we'll even bring a dish to pass.

Joe


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

bachala said:


> That sounds great! it is only a 1 hr drive from the house, we could drop in for a visit, check out the mods... and we'll even bring a dish to pass.
> 
> Joe
> [snapback]95903[/snapback]​


Then it is settled....see you there









John


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Now that this thread has been brought back to life, I guess I need to fess-up.
> 
> We live in Canton, but I work in Alpharetta as a hardware engineer for a company that manufactures Automated Meter Reading equipment. That's meter, as in electric / gas / water utility meters. DW is currently a "domestic engineer". We have only lived in Georgia for a little over a year now. Moved here from Missouri.
> 
> ...


We live in Jacksonville, FL. I am a database manager and DW is a Registered Nurse. W4DRR--We both work for the same company-- it is a small world (the company has about 400 employees in many sites across the US).

Jon


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

fl_ford said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > Now that this thread has been brought back to life, I guess I need to fess-up.
> ...


Small world indeed! So you are part of the group in support of JEA?

Bob


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> fl_ford said:
> 
> 
> > W4DRR said:
> ...


Yes, I have been on this project about four years. What are the odds, maybe I do have a chance at the lottery after all.


----------



## hoby88 (Feb 18, 2006)

NORTH DAKOTA action

Furniture Salesman


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I am from Jacksonville florida. I work at Sound Advice.


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

Great site, very diverse group of people here with one thing in common, we all love the outdoors!









We are located in Southern NH, about 50 miles north of Boston (GO SOX!)

My Title reads Sr. Business Development Manager, which is a long winded way of saying "sales guy"! I work for a Global Telecommunications services company providing Next Generation telephony services, VoIP, MPLS and other legacy networking services to Universities and major Financial Instutions, are your eyes glazing over yet? That is usually what happens when some one asks what I do...







hardly interesting but it pays the bills...

My better half is a self-employed Consultant. She is a Systems Analyst specilizing in the Semiconductor business. Works out of the house, which works well for the kids when they are home, someone is always here.

If your ever in NH, send me an email!

Keep outbacking!


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

EMS Helicopter Pilot


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mnolan said:


> Great site, very diverse group of people here with one thing in common, we all love the outdoors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIPPPEEEE!!! Puff has a neighbor!!!!!!!!

mnolan....pm me with more detail about WHO you do what you do for. Seems that we're not only in the same part of the same State but may be working for the same company.....or competitors


----------



## TennTravelers (Oct 20, 2004)

I guess we will the odd ball, My wife and I are both Artist. Not the artsy fartsy type though. We paint country stuff and camping pictures too!
Jeff


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Gundad said:


> We are in the Fredericksburg VA area.I am a commercial HVAC super and my dw is a master home technician All psyched up, picking up our TT in the am The road I take to get to rv dealer are 1 1/2 lanes at best wide with no markings with a ton of commercial truck traffic so decided to bring tt home in off peak time in the a.m. on back roads.btw this site is great, full of info for the wanna be rv'er
> [snapback]10252[/snapback]​


Gundad,
Good luck with your Outback! We are from Williamsburg but purchased our Outback in Manassas from Reines. Where are you getting yours from? The roads your describe remind me of Rt 234.
Forgot to add that we are from Virginia and are self-employed caterers.
Darlene


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

We live in Holmen, Wisconsin - God's Country as they call it - along the Mississippi River and bluffs.

Bob is self employed - delivery service/home improvement and I just celebrated my 24th year with Northwest Airlines working at the airport - although it is not stable right now we still decided to get our TT and go for broke - probably won't be able to fly on vacation and we enjoy camping more anyway. We have our 11 year Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, Frenchie, who has a heart condition but the perfect lady - and then we adopted Guinness, a little 10 pound all boy puppy. Our kids are 29 and 28 and say we spoil the dogs more than we did them. Son lives in Portland, Oregon and daughter lives in Minneapolis, Minnesota.


----------



## Michigan26RS (Feb 23, 2005)

DeWitt, Michigan (Lansing Area)

Transportation Planner for Private Consultant


----------



## Jarhead & The Texan (Mar 18, 2006)

Houston, Texas...westside Katy Area

Oil Movement Controller for Shell Pipeline Company


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Fredericksburg, VA, America's Most Historic City (says the Chamber of Commerce.) USAF, retired; now Writer-Editor, U.S. Dept of Veterans Affairs Washington D.C.


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Retired from the U.S. Navy and now am working as an elementary school teacher.
My wife is a substitute teacher (bless her heart).


----------



## kchiebert (Apr 23, 2006)

DH is a systems analyst for Sprint and I'm a lab tech for a non-profit research company. We have 4 adopted children, ages 2-3-4-5! action


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

kchiebert,

Bless you for that many. Are they birth siblings?


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

From Millerville Maryland about 15 miles south of Baltimore 
worked for the Goverment for 16 years and got out on a disability became teacher Assistant and now looking for work.Wife works for Goverment, 
2 kids 10 year old boy, 22 year girl and 2 dogs black lab and German shepperd.

Willie action


----------



## Robsaunderseshore (Apr 5, 2006)

Robsaunderseshore

Rob - High School teacher 32+ Years
Sharon - IT Specialist Federal Gov

Kent Island Maryland near Annapolis


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Palmer, Alaska (about 40 miles NE of Anchorage)
I am an Endoscopy Tech








My wife, aka The BOSS, is a Billing Office Manager at a large medical clinic


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Deb â€" Contract Specialist
John â€" Fire Alarm Engineering Technician

Both work for Federal Government.


----------



## OutbackInfront (Jun 27, 2006)

I guess if there is the Northwest and the Southwest, the Midwest is right about somewhere between them, right? Like where Nevada is - right about half way between the two. Great Basin, Great Plains, it's all good. I always thought of it as the West though. The Wild West in fact, ghost towns, mines, desert, rattle snakes and all that.









Anywho, I'm here in Sparks, er well, about 1/8 mile outside the city limits. Sparks adjoins Reno to form a metroglom of about 1/4 million people. I love it here! Life is good, taxes are low, the air is fresh, winters are not harsh and summers are great! I live about 20 miles from Pyramid Lake, 1 hour from Lake Tahoe and 30 minutes from the Sierras (there are over 1200 lakes in the Sierra Nevada Mountains). I can also get to the ocean in 4 hours or the Black Rock Desert (one of the 7 largest deserts in the world) in 1 1/2. Also in a days drive are SLC, LV, Boise, Portland, LA, SF and on and on. Eat your heart out if you don't live here!









Anyway, my wife and I both live here, have the same aniversary, same birthday and same kids. What a lot of co-inkydinkses! A littlt more on that here but many of you have probably skip read it already.

So uh, I'm a, well, I'm called a Technical Support guy but I don't think that title quite covers the whole gamut. When I hear Technical Support I think Telephone Support or something. I do more along the lines of process control and documentation, drafter, designer, inventor, 5 axis cnc programming, laser setup and programming, QC liason. Also in my free time, I collect and use every kind of tool (my garage is so full of tools I have no room to use them so I haul a few out to the OB and start modding). I also have an internet server in my wash room (me geek) that serves up my web site and a few others.

My wife is an amazing work of womanry. She likes mission style furniture, craftsman era homes and antique jewelry mostly from the early 20th century (like the houses and furniture). I think that all happened from watching Titanic (not that there was any mission style stuff on the Titanic). She is a mother of 3 (that alone is 3 full time jobs for both of us), a career Pharmacist, my completer and a great camper too. She is amazingly well thought out, detailed, organized, keen and researches everything to the nth detail. She proof reads my posts and can spell any word I ask (no more m-w.com). I am constantly impressed.

Then there are the kids. All three have been in preschool since they were about 12 or so weeks old. By the time they graduate from high school, they will have been in school all of their memorable lives and will likely go on to college just out of not knowing anything other than school.

The oldest, Kirsten, age 5, is a Disney Princess, but she can't decide which one. She talks morning, noon and night. She talks herself to sleep and talks in her sleep. When she isn't talking she's singing or making noises of one sort or another. And she talks really really fast.

Carson just turned 3 and is in many ways like his dad. A couple days after his birthday, he helped me put together his 'big boy bed'. He handed me all the right hardware and fit stuff together remarkably well. He loves anything with wheels. He is pretty mellow and quiet most of the time and likes his naps.

The baby of the bunch is Kaitlyn. She is 1 1/2 and is a very busy little girl. She is constantly carrying things around, getting into the pantry and almost never holds still. She's not hyperactive, just very busy. She is developing quite a temper because everyone takes things away from her. Mom and Dad are always taking things away, Kirsten and Carson take things away too. She will stand there and put her forehead on the floor and cry (scream). Her first words were 'cheese cheese cheese' when I get out the camera.

2 out of 3 can climb into Dads monster burb without help.

Do people actually read entire posts of this length?

Regards,
Eric

_Proof read and edited by my wife on 7/15/06 at 9:55 pm pst._


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes we do Eric

Looks like you have a great little helper to help with mods









Don


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I grew up in NY and was formerly a civilian Air Traffic Controller. After my dad passed in 93 I moved a few times and settled in Florida where I became an OTR Driver. I gave that up and now drive locally for a major ceramic tile manufacturer and distributor. I must really like driving our roads with all of these experienced drivers on the road today







. Especially with 20,000 - 80,000 lbs! Only to get into doing it as a "relaxing event" too?







shy














talk about a glutton for punishment!

And to all our vets out there THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO AND HAVE DONE, I FOR ONE AM VERY GREATFUL! AND WELCOME HOME!

Florida, Commercial Driver


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

OutbackInfront said:


> I guess if there is the Northwest and the Southwest, the Midwest is right about somewhere between them, right? Like where Nevada is - right about half way between the two. Great Basin, Great Plains, it's all good. I always thought of it as the West though. The Wild West in fact, ghost towns, mines, desert, rattle snakes and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep we do....sounds like a cool life you have there.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

OutbackInfront said:


> I guess if there is the Northwest and the Southwest, the Midwest is right about somewhere between them, right? Like where Nevada is - right about half way between the two. Great Basin, Great Plains, it's all good. I always thought of it as the West though. The Wild West in fact, ghost towns, mines, desert, rattle snakes and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we do! LOL I enjoy reading your posts! Everytime I read one it cracks me up! I loved your description of your kids. tooo funny! I have 3 kids myself, like you -- we spit them out one right after another! LOL Mine are bigger now though. ( 10,8 & 6) -- mine are all disney princesses. LOL Although, the bigger ones arent so much into that anymore








Sounds like you live in a great place! So, will you be coming to the Utah rally? Sounds like it may be close to you? 
Have a great day!! 
action


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't always read the long posts but enjoy your style. Read the whole thing.

Not only do people read them, some on here even reply with the entire post reprinted.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

We are in Michigan.


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

TEXAS BABY!!!
Is there anywhere else?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> I don't always read the long posts but enjoy your style. Read the whole thing.
> 
> Not only do people read them, some on here even reply with the entire post reprinted.


Did you read the reprints also??

Dan


----------



## wateree (Jul 4, 2006)

From South Carolina, Wife and I are retired. Abby our Welch Corgi travels with us.


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

We are Scott & Hilda Zimmerman and we live in the country on 15 acres in Ellensburg, WA. The kids spend most of their time in the pool or, catching frogs/tadpoles in the pond, crawdads and fish in the creek, baseball, dolls, bicycles etc. Mom tries to keep from getting too frazzled and I work in insurance claims (lots of wrecked cars and burned houses - and the occasional RV).

Kids are Galen - 10, Kylee - 8, Million - 6 (from Ethiopia in July 2005), Genet 5 (from Ethiopia in July 2005) and Annika - 2. And, yes car insurance and college is really going to stink - guess I don't have much in the area of foresight.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

For the Newbies


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Ashburn, Virginia. (suburb of Washington, D.C.)

DH is a former Marine and I used to be a computer programmer.

Now we own a franchise pizza restaurant.


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

Blue Bell PA, not far from King of Prussia Mall.

I'm a SAHM to 4 little ones, have never worked in the US, by the time the Green Card came through, we couldn't afford for me to _not _ be at home!! In the UK, I was a bilingual secretary to a couple of management high-ups, speak German, French and a smattering of Italian - I am more than happy to be out of the internal politics of office life and hanging out with my kids (or on the computer!)

Dave is a 'software engineer', which we usually give the brush off to and say 'he plays with computers all day' (my Grandad understood that job title much better and it stuck!).

Ali


----------



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

We live in Huntington Beach, California.

As to the second question, I am a podiatrist, my wife is a CRNA (nurse anesthetist).

Fritz


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Chestnut said:


> Ashburn, Virginia. (suburb of Washington, D.C.)
> 
> DH is a former Marine and I used to be a computer programmer.
> 
> Now we own a franchise pizza restaurant.


Do you mind if I ask what restaurant? Since I am in the area I wanted to know if I had been there.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

We live in Stafford, VA.

I work in Manassas Va as an Engineering Manager for a large defense contractor.

DW is a stay at home Mom, retired Museum Curator.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Charles co Maryland, Career Paramedic/ Haz-Mat tech/FF. 
We had a tornado rip throught LaPlata in 2003 and The largest Arson fire in MD history in Hunter Brook in Indian Head just last year, some of you may remember us for that.....


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Hokie said:


> Do you mind if I ask what restaurant? Since I am in the area I wanted to know if I had been there.


CiCiâ€™s pizza â€" I believe you have a couple of them in your area!

Ours is in Maryland.

Jessica


----------



## USCGCPO (Nov 4, 2005)

Seattle, WA here. I'm a Coast Guard recruiter, and the wife is a stay-at-home mom. Kids start school soon!


----------



## TNOutbacker (Apr 23, 2005)

Kingsport TN here. I am an Account Manager for a large transportation company. My wife is a stay at home Mom to our 3 kids and she is pursuing her BSN at East TN State University.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> My wife is a stay at home Mom to our 32 kids and she is pursuing her BSN at East TN State University


32 Kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????

I'm surprised either one of you can _walk_, let alone, work.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

TNOutbacker said:


> My wife is a stay at home Mom to our 32 kids


Just a thought, but you might want to trade-in that 28FRLS on a bunkhouse model!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY (Oct 20, 2005)

I am the Registrar at a local college and Chris is an industrial electrician/heating-air. We live in Beech Bluff, TN (southwest TN--close to Jackson) with our 2 dogs Annie and KoKo. We have a 2006 21rs and we LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## TNOutbacker (Apr 23, 2005)

Proof read then post... Proof read then post....Proof read then post









Sorry that should be 3 kids but it sometimes feels like 32


----------



## Tommy (Aug 11, 2006)

NC. I'm a general contractor and DW is a RN.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Chestnut said:


> Do you mind if I ask what restaurant? Since I am in the area I wanted to know if I had been there.


CiCiâ€™s pizza â€" I believe you have a couple of them in your area!

Ours is in Maryland.

Jessica
[/quote]

Absolutely! There is a CiCi's pizza 1 mile away from my house.


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

We're from southeastern Massachusetts. My DH (dmbcfd) is a career firefighter. I have a home web design business.


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I have been wondering where most of the Outbacker people are from, and what you do for a living.
> 
> This is only voluntary, don't feel pressured to reply if you don't want to.
> 
> Thanks for the input. sunny


Tee, Jarod and I reside in Richmond, VA....

I'm and IT manager for Kaplan, Inc.
Tee is a Special Education Aide for the local public school system
and Jarod is starting 1st grade....



Hope to have my new TV and Outback my Nov, and to see all of you out on the road.

James


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm from Spokane Wa. but now living Yuba City, CA.

I work in a Hospital as a facilities Engineer, HVAC, plunbing, electrical ect. Before that worked for Kodak as a Electronic technician. Also spent 20 years in the USAF as a electronic technician, retired now.

The wife works for the local police department has been with them for 34 years,and gets to retire next spring.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Aquaduct said:


> I guess if there is the Northwest and the Southwest, the Midwest is right about somewhere between them, right? Like where Nevada is - right about half way between the two. Great Basin, Great Plains, it's all good. I always thought of it as the West though. The Wild West in fact, ghost towns, mines, desert, rattle snakes and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
here are the thouhts of a guy living in Puyallup WA regarding the "mid west". It is Oregon. Go West til you can't go any farther and then to the middle (ie; mid west). That's Oregon. People in MN must still think the earth is flat and stops just outside of town!


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

We are from New-Brunswick, Canada

Im a medical lab technologist and my DH is a Compliance officer


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

We are in Quebec, Canada......Shawinigan to be exact. We have a home for elderly people living with Alzheimers disease.

our son is in the armed forces...on the Gagetown base near Frederikton...is that anywhere close to you??


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Aquaduct said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > > (I design diesel engines).
> ...


So, are those macks still eating camshafts?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Just a lil







for the Newbies


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Peterborough Ontario Canada

Home of the worlds largest Lift Lock! (Big bathtubs for lifting boats, considering its over 100 years old and still operating quite amazing!!)

I'm a sales manager for a car wash equipment supply company and my DW is a Pharmaceutical Technician.

Love to Outback!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

North Carolina-Professional Driver for Jevic Transportation


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Senior Project Engineer new product design Worlds largest construction equiptment manufacture.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Currently stationed in Texas U.S. Air Force the DW is also in the Air Force

Scott


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm the accounting manager for the local county Health Department and the DH is an automotive technician for a local repair/transmission shop.

We are live just outside of Billings, Montana.
We have 2 girls, ages 6 and 2.

Brenda


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Where: Central WI, Pensacola FL x3, San Antonio TX, Oak Harbor WA, Lemoore CA.

What: I'm Navy
CINCHouse (aka: DW, HRH, Ma'am), is a Domestic Engineer/Work at home CPA


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Where: Central WI, Pensacola FL x3, _*San Antonio TX*_, Oak Harbor WA, Lemoore CA.





> What: I'm Navy


Last I saw, San Antonio was a fer piece from water.









Mark


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't think I ever posted in this thread...
I'm a Network Engineer for a large dialysis services company.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll add my two cents . . . I am an administrative assistant/secretary and DH is an Operations Manager in the oil & gas industry. We live in Tyler, Texas.


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Where: Central WI, Pensacola FL x3, _*San Antonio TX*_, Oak Harbor WA, Lemoore CA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually, so is Lemoore... San Antonio was a joint school with the Air Force. It was nice to see how the other folks live.







Lemoore's excuse is the "good" weather.


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

Fraser, Michigan.
I am a bookkeeper for a large sporting goods distributor. DH took an eary retirement. He is also a Mr. Mom.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Why not........









I am a Converged Solutions Engineer for Avaya's (ex AT&T, ex Lucent) 2nd largest Business Partner. In short, I design and implement large scale voice (telephone) systems.

DW is a Billing Specialist with the same company (what was I thinking)......

We live in northern NJ and have 2 boys.......


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Connecticut here.
> 
> Tim
> 
> And the second answer, I am a career firefighter, and my wife Clare is an elementary school reading teacher.


 i am also a carrer firefighter and my wife is an elementary school reading teacher, its really amazing how many firefighter marry teachers lol


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Alright, I finally got through all 20 pages. This is so much fun! Its like meeting each of you. 
We live in Lyndonville NY an hour from Buffalo or Rochester. I'm retired from Delphi (GM). Journeyman tool & die, journeyman model maker, jack of most trades.
DW is domestic engineer and has written childrens stories. This woman makes a mean lasagna and awesome loaded potato skins.
Hobbies :CAMPING,She is getting started in scrap booking, she enjoys gardening and interior painting. We both enjoy community theater with Ramona on stage and I play violin in the pit orchestra.(its how we met) We also enjoy building houses with Habitat for Humanity via Care-a-Vanners. We play a *LOT* of boggle and she is a killer at it. She has taught me how to lose and to be a good loser. We also took up golf last summer.
I have a 65 Corvette that I'm eventually going to make roadworthy. Expensive hobby so it hasn't progressed much over the years.
We each have 3 grown kids. BTW we are newly weds at only 5 years so each camping trip is like a honeymoon.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

We are from Water Valley, Alberta, Canada. I am a stay-at-home mom of four, and my husband commutes to Calgary and works as a controller for a high tech company.

Cheryl


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Tampa Bay Florida...
Go Bucs!....Next Year....


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

We're down near Phoenix. Our poor lil-house has been in storage for over a year now.


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi my name is Jeff, and Shakopee, Mn. is where my family and I hang our hats. I sell and install floor covering. At 45% off retail that is. We try to camp every weekend in the summer. Mostly state parks but I do own land in Pine City, Mn as well. It would take a whole summer and a dozer to make it campable again. It is easier to go to a campground, plus there are a lot of friendly people there too. Lets hear from some of you Minnesotans out there and tell us about your favorite campground. Mine is Lebabnon hills. Thats right in Eagan of all places. Disgusting. It really is awesome and only 1/2 hour from home. Sweet!!! Take care.

Jeff


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hubby is a QC supervisor for a supermarket chain and wife works at a local elementary school in special education.


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello!
We live in Phenix City, AL (across the Chatahoochee River from Columbus, GA/Ft Benning.
I am a retired Army pharmacist working at a local hospital as the pharmacy director. DW is CFO of local orthopedic clinic in Columbus (19 docs)... We bought our 26RKS in Nov, but haven't taken it out yet...
Terry B


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Aquaduct said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > > (I design diesel engines).
> ...


So, did you guys ever resolve your camshaft problems?


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

-->QUOTE(Terry B @ Jan 19 2007, 10:38 PM) [snapback]181321[/snapback]
Hello!
We live in Phenix City, AL (across the Chatahoochee River from Columbus, GA/Ft Benning.
I am a retired Army pharmacist working at a local hospital as the pharmacy director. DW is CFO of local orthopedic clinic in Columbus (19 docs)... We bought our 26RKS in Nov, but haven't taken it out yet...
Terry B
[/quote]
Hi Terry,
DW and I did a 2 week build with Habitat for Humanity in Phenix City last easter. Want to come back again this spring but schedule is iffy at this time.
bob


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

We are from Northeastern North Carolina, Currituck County. It is on the coast, between Va. Beach VA and Nags Head, Outer Banks NC. Lots of tourists in the summer, nothing/no one in the winter. Wife is a retired (after 30 years) elementry school teacher. Started teaching at age 22 years. She'll be going back to work to help pay for.... you know what. I am clinical social worker, in private practice after 20 years in public/community mental health. I also manage and supervise the county ABC system. We are natives of this area. Between us, we have three grown children and 2 grandchildren. WE have 2 Golden Retrievers, Kodee and Kosmo. They go on trips with us and are good campers. We live 70 miles from Cape Hatteras National Seashore and that is where we spend most of our camping time. WE love the beach!! We go more for the "primitive" national park campgrounds, but will occasionaly go to a "full service" resort/campground. DW started camping when we met; I've been camping most of my life. We've been through several tents, 2 pop ups and now have our first TT. WE are looking fowrard to some long trips...
david


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

TennTravelers said:


> I guess we will the odd ball, My wife and I are both Artist. Not the artsy fartsy type though. We paint country stuff and camping pictures too!
> Jeff


cool! you need to share your work with the forum! would be fun to see!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes it would. You can post pidtures to a gallery. There are instructions in the FAQ if you don't alredy know how to do that.


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

Butte Montana,

I'm an engineer and commute to Bozeman to teach at Montana State University.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Pacific west - Seattle area

Returned to college for a second occupation about 7 years ago currently a GIS/GPS Technician/ cartographer / image manipulator.

Previously 20 years in the equipment rental business. This industry will give you a health respect for common sense - as you don't see much of it when people rent equipment. A great place to learn a variety of skills and knowledge........ but you better be flexible and think fast....

The better half is a CPA office manager - tax season is he**

Map Guy


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

We are from Hammond, La. About 50 miles north of New Orleans. My DW shows dogs and I am a Utility Contactor.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't think I ever did mine so here we go.

Live in NW NJ. It is the NJ that few know exist. Guess the prototypical NJ is rats ,and snakes and chemical waste. Where I live it is farms and quaint little towns. Fast growing towns actually.

I sell Cellular Equipment, (say that 3 times fast) and have been in communications since I left college. 21 years.

Wife is now a stay at home mom but is creating a Chinese Art Business. We should be proclaimed Saints as we took her out of her almost 6 figure job to raise the kids! After all it is only money!


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Midwest Ohio, R.N endoscopy (butts and guts)


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Born and raised in Bethlehem PA. Joined the Marines in 1969 at 18, retired from Hawaii in 2002 as a Sergeant Major. My wife Linda and I have been married since 1970. Have three daughters and five grandchildren. We bought a house in Beaufort SC in 1986 and thatâ€™s where we live now. I work as a production controller for DynCorp on the Marine Corps Air Station in Beaufort. I also serve as a reserve police officer for the City of Beaufort.

CEF


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Showdogs thats funny the DW does endoscopy...............
(butts and guts cant wait to tell her.................she has a new job description)

I am currently teaching for the local Community College..............this professor gig could be a permanent thing...............Cant get back to the street without a demotion...........

MK


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Born in Selkirk, Manitoba, Canada
Currently living in Kingston, Ontario, Canada

Ex Infantry- Royal Winnipeg Rifles and 2nd Lt CIC. 17 years working in Federal Penitentaries last 10 yrs as Keeper or Supervisor, currently working in a Maximum Security Detention Centre. The DW works in the same system and mantains electronic information systems.


----------



## the5ofus (May 1, 2007)

Director of Aircraft maintenance, for a company that refurbishes business jets.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I am a speechwriter for a political appointee of President Bush in Washington D.C. Will be looking for another job around Inauguration Day, 2009


----------

